

Ask HN: New Site Idea- Karma Chameleon - d4ft

Hi All-<p>I was browsing my favorite message boards today and was thinking that it would be cool to have a unified karma repository.  Much like IActionable does badges, I thought it would be cool to be able to "bring" your karma to new sites, and for people to be able to see where you earned your notoriety or plaudits.<p>Thoughts?
======
brk
Isn't this sort of one of the things Disqus does?

